# Primm, NV CCO (Fashion Outlets of Las Vegas)



## LittleDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok, so next weekend (the 19th) I am going to be in Primm for Drag Racing and I know they have a CCO there and I am DYING to go!!! So I called a couple of days ago to see what they are carrying and she tells me they just got a shipment that day (6 new eyeshadows and a bunch of other things). So I am SUPER excxited, but I call today to see which eyeshadows they have and she tells me the colors and tells me they are running out quick and like 3 of the colors are almost gone already and the other ones have a lot left. Next weekend can NOT come fast enough!!!! I asked if they hold things and she said only for 24 hrs, so 1 day before I leave I am going to have her hold all 6 colors (hopefully they are all there) and get them as soon as I pull in. They have 3 shadesticks, which i know are going to be discontinued so i might stock up. I am counting down the days, I just wish I could be sure that all the eyeshadows will still be there when I go. Oh well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Primm, Nevada*

I went to Primm on my way home from Vegas today.  Didn't do so hot in the gambling dept. but wow, hit the JACKPOT at Primm's CCO!

The only lines I really looked at were Bobbi Brown and MAC.

For Bobbi Brown, there had to be at least 25 diff eyeshadows, both matte and shimmer.  Some of the colors I remember are Stone, Fawn, Rose Gold, Bone, Toast, Charcoal, Lilac, Navy.  They also had about 10-15 blushes (some colors I remember are Desert Rose?, Blushed, Apricot, Flushed Pink or something like that.  They had a few face palettes, the Brownie Shimmerbrick, Tawny and Pink Shimmerbrick special palettes, some holiday stuff left over from last year, and a few diff. brush sets.

Ok so on to MAC!  
Both MSF's from N
Earthly Riches and Family Silver Mineralize shadows
The Cool and Smokey '07 holiday eye Palette
One of the Nordies Anniversary palettes form last year (I wasn't sure which one it was)
about 15 diff pigments like Rushmetal collection, Helium, Viz-A-Violet, Pastorale
The blush type things from Balloonacy
shadows: Shimmermoss, Plum Dressing, Samoa Silk, Jewel Blue, Moon's Reflection, 3 from the cream-colored special packaging collection, and about 8 more but I can't recall.

There were also many lipglosses and lipsticks but I didn't look at those.

HAPPY SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 25, 2009)

I went today...I didn't really look at any of the other brands except for MAC. lol

So they had a lot of lip stuff: gloss, sticks, those slim l/s. They had 2 glosses from the Dame Edna collection. About 3-4 lipsticks from the neo sci-fi collection...most of them were the dark brown colors and the bright orange looking one. The MAC couture lipsticks and glosses. My mom got the gloss in Hyper Real (I think that's what it was called) for $14.

2 of the Dame Edna Beauty Powders in Spectacle and What a Dame.

I think 2 or 3 of the Neo Sci-fi e/s I got the one called Time and Space ($10) One of the blushes Spaced Out $12.25

They had Clarie De Lune e/s (can't remember from which collection that was from, really pretty wanted that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), Newly Minted, Paradisco, pen n' pink, Glamour Check! (I got this one for $10...I thought this was new? Re-released? IDK. lol)

The Holiday Palettes (red compact). The smokey, warm, & I think it was the cool one about $24 ish.

A lot of nail polishes...4-5 pigments....the spray foundation....the tempting quad (which I really wanted to get but didn't...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...shadowy lady quad both $24 ish. One of the Heatherette e/s palettes.

Mac cards...e/s brush set (set colored brushes w/ the bag). 2 holiday lip collections the one with the white and gold bag (2 l/s & 1 l/g really wanted 1 of those too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

And I think that was about it. Happy Shopping!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks i plan on going there within the next few weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fyi the glamour check that is out at mac stores now is a re-release. the first release of glamour check was the starflash collection earlier in 2008 (i think). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_I went today...I didn't really look at any of the other brands except for MAC. lol

So they had a lot of lip stuff: gloss, sticks, those slim l/s. They had 2 glosses from the Dame Edna collection. About 3-4 lipsticks from the neo sci-fi collection...most of them were the dark brown colors and the bright orange looking one. The MAC couture lipsticks and glosses. My mom got the gloss in Hyper Real (I think that's what it was called) for $14.

2 of the Dame Edna Beauty Powders in Spectacle and What a Dame.

I think 2 or 3 of the Neo Sci-fi e/s I got the one called Time and Space ($10) One of the blushes Spaced Out $12.25

They had Clarie De Lune e/s (can't remember from which collection that was from, really pretty wanted that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Newly Minted, Paradisco, pen n' pink, Glamour Check! (I got this one for $10...I thought this was new? Re-released? IDK. lol)

The Holiday Palettes (red compact). The smokey, warm, & I think it was the cool one about $24 ish.

A lot of nail polishes...4-5 pigments....the spray foundation....the tempting quad (which I really wanted to get but didn't...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...shadowy lady quad both $24 ish. One of the Heatherette e/s palettes.

Mac cards...e/s brush set (set colored brushes w/ the bag). 2 holiday lip collections the one with the white and gold bag (2 l/s & 1 l/g really wanted 1 of those too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

And I think that was about it. Happy Shopping!!!_


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 12, 2009)

i just went on sunday before heading back to so cal from vegas. they had newly minted, flourishing, some emanual ungaro e/s, some starflash from last time. they had reflects glitter in very pink and also sweet sienna (only 1 left after i bought 1 of them), a lot of other brown toned pigments. they had marquise d from bbr collection. i was gonna get it but i already have it. now i'm thinking i should've cuz it's one of my favorite pinky nude colors. brush selection sucked. this one has more eyeshadow selection than the one at the lv premium outlets.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Just came back from Vegas and of course, i stopped by the outlets. Man, was i floored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by their selection. The one near me in Camarillo,CA sux right now, so this was a pleasant surprise. Here's what they had (from what i remembered! there was sooo much!):

-Holiday '09 eye palettes in Smoke & Mirrors, Sorceress, Devil May Dare
-Trip Eye Palettes (don't remember which, but there were at least 3-4) from '09
-Pigment quad from Holiday '09 in the neutral colors which included Naked
-In the Gallery Quad
-Tempting Quad
-TONS and TONS of pigments that must have just came out @ all CCO's since they changed the packaging: Violet, Silver, Melon, Vintage Gold, VANILLA, Rose, Antique Green (i think i got the last one), Golden Olive, Tan, Copper, some Glitters, Pink Opal, Mutiny, Jardin Aires (i know this is a popular one), and a lot more..
-MSF's in Refined (!), Petticoat(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Brunette and Blonde 
-the Pink set for Holiday '09 which had an MSF included in it w/ a blush etc.
-Look in a Box (2 of 'em, one w/ Knight Divine i believe)
-lots of shadows including some Style Warriors, Pincurl, and Starflash colors
-lots of lip palettes (didn't care for)
-creme blush in PLEASUREFUL! and the Ungaro pink one, and i think some bases w/ one in Pearl
-a bunch of Tendertone lip balms
-shadestick in Penny
-pearlglide liner in Black Russian and powerpoint in Molasses

...and much more that i couldn't remember. If you're out there, it's worth the side trip!


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Girl, I was just about to ask; I'm landing in Vegas on Wednesday. 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MoonGoddess* 

 
_Hi all,

Just came back from Vegas and of course, i stopped by the outlets. Man, was i floored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by their selection. The one near me in Camarillo,CA sux right now, so this was a pleasant surprise. Here's what they had (from what i remembered! there was sooo much!):

-Holiday '09 eye palettes in Smoke & Mirrors, Sorceress, Devil May Dare
-Trip Eye Palettes (don't remember which, but there were at least 3-4) from '09
-Pigment quad from Holiday '09 in the neutral colors which included Naked
-In the Gallery Quad
-Tempting Quad
-TONS and TONS of pigments that must have just came out @ all CCO's since they changed the packaging: Violet, Silver, Melon, Vintage Gold, VANILLA, Rose, Antique Green (i think i got the last one), Golden Olive, Tan, Copper, some Glitters, Pink Opal, Mutiny, Jardin Aires (i know this is a popular one), and a lot more..
-MSF's in Refined (!), Petticoat(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Brunette and Blonde 
-the Pink set for Holiday '09 which had an MSF included in it w/ a blush etc.
-Look in a Box (2 of 'em, one w/ Knight Divine i believe)
-lots of shadows including some Style Warriors, Pincurl, and Starflash colors
-lots of lip palettes (didn't care for)
-creme blush in PLEASUREFUL! and the Ungaro pink one, and i think some bases w/ one in Pearl
-a bunch of Tendertone lip balms
-shadestick in Penny
-pearlglide liner in Black Russian and powerpoint in Molasses

...and much more that i couldn't remember. If you're out there, it's worth the side trip!_


----------



## captodometer (May 4, 2010)

I was there on 4/30/10; the selection was pretty good.

Neo Sci Fi: 3 e/s, 3 lipglasses, X Rocks blush
Style Warriors: 2 e/s, 2 lipglasses
Naked Honey: all the skincare items
10+ pigments
10+ eyeshadows, mostly Starflash and Matte2, I think
lots of Holiday 2009 sets and palettes
Refined MSF
tons of lipsticks
4 mineralize blushes

Lots of other stuff I don't remember


----------



## SweetestTreat (Jul 21, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## PirateChick (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone stopped here recently? When I went in July they had 2 shelves full of pigments and reflects glitters. I remember thinking I hit the motherlode. Is anything new? I will be stopping by in 3 weeks.


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Feb 9, 2011)

Will be stoping by there this weekend hopefully will have pics And full report.


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok so they didnt have a big selection but here


----------



## XicanaQueen (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG I'm so jealous! The CCO's I've been to did not have that many MAC items. Are those Tendertones? or Fluidlines? I've been wanting some Tendertones! I hope they re-launch them with Surf Baby!


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I saw two tender tones I post up a video on youtube also is short but it shows the names of the paint pots my chanel is gusandglo.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^Thank you. keep us posted please.


----------



## locoboutcoco (May 12, 2011)

wow, that is really helpfull!
  	 thank you for going through the hassle of putting those pics up and filming the video, your a star  
  	perhaps you may have noticed if there were any clinque 3 step systems? 

  	muchos appreciated  xxx


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Jun 9, 2011)

I am almost certain that I saw the 3 piece system but that was a while back just to give you a heads up I will be traveling to las americas outlet and carlsbad outlet 4 my daughters birthday so hopefully I will have some  pictures to post up in those forums and I will check out the clinque section 4 you .


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Any thing new?  I'm going next week. Thanks


----------



## OhSoJaded (Oct 1, 2012)

Spotted on 9/30/12

Chen Man - Force of Love lipstick 

Reel Sexy - Heroine and Pink Popcorn lipstick 

Sheen Surpreme lipglosses (various shades, didn't really check these out) 

Tres Cheek blushes - Pink Tea and Modern Mandarin

Posh Paradise paint pots - Half-Wild, Hyperviolet, Imaginary and Pure Creation 

Shop/Cook MAC - Tendertones in Hot N Saucy and Tread Gently (though I may have bought the last of these, hehe), and all three fluidlines (Added Goodness, Midnight Snack and Wholesome)

MAC Fall Colour fluidline in Ash Violet

Quite Cute Mineralize Blush in Miss Behave and Sakura 

Glitter & Ice  Beauty Powder and Ice Parade spheres

Surf Baby Studio Careblend Powders and lipglasses 

Venomous Villains Strange Potion and Wrong Spell Lipglass 

Styledriven PLW e/s 

Discontinued e/s like Hepcat 

Various (and lots) of other e/s (singles and quads, one duo), lip products and foundations. Some brushes that didn't really stand out. There were LOTS more, but I could only remember things from the more recent collections.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone been here recently? Any updates?


----------



## elena_623 (Aug 19, 2014)

Planning a trip to vegas in the coming weeks. Has anyone been? updates on products?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 31, 2014)

just got back and here's what i remember of the items they had that caught my eye:
  -Mineralized Skinfinish Naturals-Medium, Medium Plus, Medium Deep
  -several Studio Sculpt Foundation
  -Mineralize Moisture Foundations
  -several Face and Body Foundations
  -a few Studio Fix Foundation compacts
  -Tinted Moisturizer w/ SPF 15 -Medium, Medium Plus, Medium Dark
  -Many, many blushes!
  -Lightscapade MSF
  -Soft and Gentle MSF
  -Angel L/S
  -Fluidliners in Waveline etc..
  -Paint Pots galore in Ground Brown (?), Rubenesque, Bare Study and more...
  -Pressed Pigments in Moth, Jet (black one), and all the others...
  -Black Tied E/S
  -the Kabuki that looks half natural/half synthetic (black and greyish white) w/ an angle- sorry don't know the #

  I know I'm butchering the names but these are what I remember. Also, I saw some Tom Ford lipsticks at the counter if anyone is into those. They were beautiful but cost a pretty penny at $34.

  This location always has a good selection IMO, much better than what's near me in the LA area.


----------

